# Fairlady Z's and their meaning



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I know that the Fairlady Z's were only made in Japan. But is there a difference? If there are no power or drivetrain differences. Then any Z that was imported to a Nissan Dealer from Japan is in general terms a "Fairlady"

Please help my logic


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The "fairlady" was made so that retarded americans could try to copy it with there left hand drive Z's and then people who didnt know what that meant would think the guys driving it were gay or something b/c they had a feminine named car---------BUT people that know what you really have also think your gay b/c they KNOW its not a fairlady Z

I am guilty of wanting to be very gay b/c I ordered all those cool billet aluminum emblems that Jakemonkey showed me the website of. So soon I will have a Fairlady Z of my own to love and admire and to have dumb people ask me why dont I have the Z emblems on it...............yeah-sounds about right.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm doing the same thing!! lol I just read that thread and favorited the link


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHA Were going to be gay-LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah but we will be gay in style

I'm not going to go as far as stick metallic stickers that say "Turbo" on them though


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No That Is Honestly Gay-- Thats Like Putting "gt-r" Or "x-racing" Stickers On Your Car- I Wanna Slap Those Stupid People--" Yeah I Have A Chevy Pick-up, With Vtec---hahahahahahahaha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with getting a Beauty Plate for the intake manifold that says Fairlady Z on it. Same damn engine!! And a couple of billet interior accents such as a shift knob and such


----------

